# Why was the tea party started?



## casper4020322 (Apr 18, 2010)

It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?



Your post speaks volumes. The truth is the public is in denial. Denial is an active process of ignoring what is right in front of ones face.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?



Spend less time noticing he's black and more time on his poor choice in cabinet, advisors and policy.  The only ones who ever bring up race are folks like you.

To answer your question, even though you weren't really looking for one, is because the nation seems to be moving closer to socialism and limiting our rights.


----------



## Granny (Apr 18, 2010)

Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...



really? 




I guess that is why people are accusing your type of being closeted racists---you refuse to mention the color of his skin.

then there are your friends who carry signs and forward emails about *******, niggars and forward images depicting Obama as a Pimp and the First Lady as a Ho.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Granny said:


> Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.



Nobody says 'whites' as Obama is from a white family. Obama is part white and he was raised in his white family.

btw, who posted and made a big to to about Obama checking off 'African American' on the Us Census form? White conservatives who say they never bring race into a discussion. 


you are such an idiot or a phony, or both, it is pathetic.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Granny said:


> Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.



No you just dont like the fact that he is not a republican.

The people who voted him in voted for the policies hes making.


You lost the election and at least this time the it was a fair election


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > casper4020322 said:
> ...



Deflection and lies.  You bore me.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.
> ...



Face it, the left is upset with him too.  He rolled over on the public opinion in order to get this piece of crap plan.  Has been very stand offish on gay rights.  Still has us in two wars.  Everything else he spoke about in the campaign was vague generalities.

Speaking of a fair election, how many of us complained about hanging chads this time?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 18, 2010)

Why does it always have to be about race?

I do not like what the man is doing to my country. I want fiscal conservatives in Washington.

I want to vote for someone instead of against someone. And right now I would vote for my dog to vote against Obama.

And yes it is almost always the left that brings up race.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Granny said:


> Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.


I am tired of hearing that whites being anti-black as well.
But the sad truth is several are.
After Obama got the dem nomination I heard several say "I ain't voting for no ******"  In my small neighborhood alone.  And these were dems who were planning on voting for hillary.


Facts are facts and I am not saying that there are not anti-white blacks either.

To say there are no racist whites is asinine at best and flat out lying at worst.
Or to say that some do not oppose Obama just because he is black is equally wrong.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 18, 2010)

Cons had a hissy fit for the 8 years that Clinton was in office. They don't lose well.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 18, 2010)

Has nothing to do with his race, some of you would like to think so, it has to do with his policies, his arrogance. His spending our nation into oblivion, his socialistic behavior has become too much. Americans cannot stand for any more of their liberties to squashed.

Do you enjoy watching our nation become a nation of slaves for a government. We are all now basically working for the government, so they can keep their little ideas of a socialitic state of utiopia,. It cannot stand.

 There are too many people in this nation that believe in freedom, the freedom to stand on our own 2 feet, to make decisions for ourselves. Not big daddy government. Government should work for US, not the other way around. 

To the OP. I say to you, get a freaking clue!!!


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 18, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Cons had a hissy fit for the 8 years that Clinton was in office. They don't lose well.





WRONG! We recognize danger to liberty


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



go fuck yourself you pathetic troll


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Why does it always have to be about race?
> 
> I do not like what the man is doing to my country. I want fiscal conservatives in Washington.
> 
> ...



I wonder why the ones that hate Obama don't bring it up?

I want a fiscal conservative in washington as well.  Why I never voted for Bush.
I was leaning towards voting for McCain in 2000 had he gotten the nomination.  
And after the Iraq war lies I could no way in hell vote for Bush in 2004.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it always have to be about race?
> ...



they do.


----------



## Samson (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it always have to be about race?
> ...



Bring up race?

Maybe they hate him because he's male?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it always have to be about race?
> ...



I didn't catch on to the Bush spending until around 05...... But he was still better than Kerry would have been. And I don't know about hating Obama, I don't know him.  And I hate so very few people......


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



he was better than Kerry would have been?












let your hate be your guide.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Another quality post of the ever intelligent and unbiased Dante?  You have disproved none of my observations about this president.  Try applying yourself there and perhaps my view of you will improve.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 18, 2010)

I do not think that the Tea Party has anything to do with race, nor does racism have anything to do with it's creation or purpose.

That's not to say that there may be racist people who are teabaggers, but being a teabagger does not make you racist.

This notion is as ridiculous as saying that if you did not cast your vote for Obama you are racist.  Anyone who thinks that should have their balls crushed in a vice.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 18, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Cons had a hissy fit for the 8 years that Clinton was in office. They don't lose well.
> ...


Democrats know danger to liberty too, like Bush spying on Americans and getting us into two wars.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Of course Bush was better than anyone else would have been


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Why does it always have to be about race?
> 
> I do not like what the man is doing to my country. I want fiscal conservatives in Washington.
> 
> ...


Still trying to pass America's Hemorrhoid Stuttering LimpTard off as a Leftist. 

Notice the date is well before Obama was elected to have installed any cabinet members or pass any "socialistic" processes.

August 20, 2008
RUSH:   You know, it's just that you can't hit the girl. I don't care how far feminism has taken us, you can't hit the girl, and you can't criticize *the little black man child*, you just can't do it because it's not right, it's unfair, he's such a victim.


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



would you like to define "troll" for us now?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm thinking pathetic troll is redunant what say you?


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



nope, but I will define 'pathetic troll' for you.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it always have to be about race?
> ...


Racism was a big part of the Fascist Nazi Party as well.

Adolf Hitler's political views - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Hitler's Nazism draw heavily on Italian Fascism: nationalism (including collectivism and populism based on nationalist values); Third Position (including class collaboration, corporatism, economic planning, mixed economy, national syndicalism, protectionism, and the studies of socialism that fit the Nazi party ideologues and agendas); totalitarianism (including dictatorship, holism, major social interventionism, and statism); and militarism."


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



and therein is where morons like you get exposed for being unworthy of being called a troll.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Racism is not limited to the right.  Those I spoke of were dems.  Unions also fought blacks in their workplace for years.
Cons actually might like the black better because they work cheaper?
As long as they stay in their place at least....


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought trolls were the little things in Lord of the Rings and stuff.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Either I am or am not a troll Dante.  Can you make up your mind?  I got other threads to post in.  That definition of a troll thing Elvis mentioned could come in handy.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Racism is not limited to the right.  Those I spoke of were dems.  Unions also fought blacks in their workplace for years.
> Cons actually might like the black better because they work cheaper?
> As long as they stay in their place at least....



unions didn't fight blacks solely because of the color of their skin. job security took issue


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> I thought trolls were the little things in Lord of the Rings and stuff.



I'm tall enough for the rides at Disney.  How am I doing on the troll thing?


----------



## elvis (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I thought trolls were the little things in Lord of the Rings and stuff.
> ...



I'd say you're excluded then.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



'being unworthy' of 'being called' -- do you understand the phrase(s)?


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> I thought trolls were the little things in Lord of the Rings and stuff.



they own bridges and roads and have booths.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is not limited to the right.  Those I spoke of were dems.  Unions also fought blacks in their workplace for years.
> ...



Not solely no, but eracism was a factor, I was there I remember.  I also recal when the first woman got into the male side of my union shop.
Neither the union nor the company wanted that.

Did not bother me, It took here a while to realize that about me though.
She was convinced that all men hated here for being there.  Poor thing had a complex.

Of course I was not a typical union member nor later typical management.
Heck I never was typical at anything.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



racism? I don't know. most likely on the part of some or many as individuals and that dictates policy to a large extent. 

but race was always a factor in American life where blacks as  a group are concerned.


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 18, 2010)

grasping at straws, a last ditch effort to make the Tea party movement look bad.

Won't work this time. We know the tactics, the rabid socialists have been outed


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. *Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents*. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?



That's just it, Obama isn't 'a black man', he's biracial.  Why does he never refer to himself as such?  Seems to me that Obama is the one who doesn't give a damn about his white half.  

I don't give a rat's ass if he is black, green with purple spots or a hazy shade of winter.  It isn't his skin color I oppose, it's his policies and what he's doing to this country.

Are there some who don't like him merely because he's black (er, biracial)?  Of course.  Racists always have and always will exist.  But I am not seeing that the majority of people who oppose Obama are opposing his skin color, they're opposing _what he's doing_.

Why was the Tea Party started?  Because people are fed up with _government _growing bigger and bigger and they want it to stop.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I thought trolls were the little things in Lord of the Rings and stuff.
> ...



Hey, Dante may have me on this one.  Folks that live in the Upper Penisula of Michigan refer to us under the Mackinaw Bridge as trolls.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 18, 2010)

Just get an EZ Pass and trolls will not bother you.


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. *Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents*. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...


* "Seems to me that Obama is the one who doesn't give a damn about his white half." " I don't give a rat's ass if he is black..."
*


seems to me two contradictory statements make you an asshole.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > casper4020322 said:
> ...



How's that?


----------



## Dante (Apr 18, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> grasping at straws, a last ditch effort to make the Tea party movement look bad.
> 
> Won't work this time. We know the tactics, the rabid socialists have been outed



the only straws I see are the straw man arguments the Tea Party puts out there.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 19, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...



Then why don't you tell your counterparts to stop painting pictures of him as a clown or Osama Bin Laden and focus on his policies instead b/c clearly they are not interested. I am more concerned about the reaction of his children when they see their father with white and red paint on his face or with a long beard depicting him as a terrorist. You don't have to like Obama it doesn't matter to me but to disrespect him in front of his children is uncalled for. What have they ever done to anybody?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > casper4020322 said:
> ...



Now your just whining.  Painting him as a clown or other political figure has nothing to do with his color, just his politics.  0bama doesn't seem too concerned about how this affects his kids.  You the legal guardian?  Mocking the president has been going on since day one pal.  WE do focus on his policies, you loons keep bringing it back to a race thing.  Can we move on now?


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?




This is not true, those tea baggers where out there during Bush's time as well.  Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

Granny said:


> Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.



I am sure you were out there protesting Bush when he was spending insanely, righty?


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.
> ...



Uhhhh.. retard... many of us conservatives were very outspoken against Bush's spending, governmental expansion, and non-conservative economic policies

nice try


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...


What a load of crap. 

CON$ still to this day try to hide the $1 trillion of Bush's off budget deficit spending. The Bush deficit in 2008 was ~$1.5 trillion but the CON$ claim Obama's ~$1.5 trillion first year deficit tripled Bush's last year's deficit. That's what CON$ try to pass off as being outspoken against Bush's deficit spending. 

Remember during Reagan's deficit spending tripling of the national debt the CON$ervative mantra was "deficits don't matter." When Clinton was elected suddenly the deficit had to be eliminated within 7 years. Then when Bush II was elected deficit spending that doubled the national debt suddenly stopped mattering again and now that Obama was elected deficit spending is suddenly paramount again.

This is why it is so obvious that CON$ have no principles!!! CON$ are on both sides of any issue depending on what suits their political purposes at the time.


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...




so there were tea bag rally's then?  I have never, EVERY heard Hannity EVER say anything bad about Bush, ever.  EVER!   Do you watch fox or hannity?  (If you dont watch fox, dont harp on this as your only response, that is too typical).

You started a tea bag rally back in Bush's day?  Remember the Dixie chicks?  (By the way, they were 100% correct).  Back then, if you said anything negative against that murderer Bush, you were considered a traitor to this country.

I DIDNT SEE YOU PROTESTING BUSH!


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?



I think race was less of a factor than the fact that Obama was extremely popular and has built a groundswell of support among the young voter demographic.

Guess what GOP'ers?  All those 14-17 year olds that viewed Obama as "hip" are going to be of voting age in the next election.  

The GOP recognizes this and desperately needed something to try and divert from his momentum.

Thus, they created the teaparties which have had varying degrees of success.

The teabaggers seem to think they are gaining steam.  I disagree. I think they are losing it.  People are starting to settle down and go about their routines.  If the economy recovers, that will be the end of it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 19, 2010)

Why?

Because a _schwartze_ got elected to the White House.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Americans cannot stand for any more of their liberties to squashed.



What liberties were squashed in between the Election of Obama and the first ramblings of the teabaggers a month or two later?

That's a mighty fast reaction.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Americans cannot stand for any more of their liberties to squashed.
> ...



Electing Obama wasn't the trigger.

The financial bailout was.


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 19, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Ummm... sorry... wrong answer.. many conservatives, including myself, were very outspoken against Bush's tendencies to not cut government, to expand government when reducing taxes, and that he did not follow conservative principles

Your myths may make you feel good at night with your hyper partisan politics... they don't suddenly become truth because you wish hard enough


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I've heard that, and still have a hard time buying it. 

It doesn't fully add up.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.

He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



1) Bush is not a murderer.. but nice attempt at typical left wing myth making
2) No I do not listen to entertainment shows such as Hannity or Rush or whatever else.. 
3) No I am not a FNC watcher... we have CNN on the big screen at work and I watch local news before going to work on the train
4) When someone would wrongfully call Obama a murderer, I would not stand for that either.. just as when people started the myth rhetoric with their Bush Derangement Syndrome.. and I certainly, as a vet, do not support some of the nasty language that was being used against our troops and the war effort
5) I did in fact call out and was against overspending by Bush and his refusal to reduce government... though this does not make me wish that I had voted for either of the worse choices in Gore or Kerry in the elections containing Bush

And finally... it is hard for you to see clearly with your head continually stuck so far up your hyper-partisan winger ass


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> 
> He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.



Your mix of metaphores makes me sad.

It seems to me a Unified Metaphore, combining Stimulus, Lit Matches, Luanching, and Pork is needed.

..... a nude BBQ on a sail boat.....?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> *When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill*, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> 
> He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.



Up until that passed I thought "maybe, just _maybe_ this guys is different".  But when that thing got shoved threw with nary anyone reading it . . . . hammer time.

People are sick of and pissed at_ big government_, regardless of which party it is.  

I know, "but Booosh".    Booosh was bad but apparently _not quite_ bad enough.  It took an Obama to fill that void and fill it he did . . . whether we like it or not.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 19, 2010)

Zona said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No there wasn't a tea party rally at that time because at that time one/sixth of our economy wasn't in jeopardy.

You didn't see all the "Kill Bush" signs or signs like this one?


----------



## Maple (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?




Congratulations--- you just won a first prize membership into ( The Nit Wit Liberal Loon Nut Club) please submit a recent photo of yourself so we can all see what " stupid," looks like. 

There are 37 BLACK CONSERVATIVES running for congress this year and we, the tea party, are in full support of them. Ryan Frazier for Colorado is one of them.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> 
> He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.



The statistics don't support that independent being disenfranchised was the catalyst for the "Tea Party Movement".  

The majority of the members consider themselves republicans. 

Even if we accept your statement as fact, then why didn't the thing kick off when Bush bailed out the banks?*  The timeline is just a bit too convenient.   

*I credit Bush for doing that.  It would have been easy to let it fester and land on Obama's lap, but that's not what he did.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > *When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill*, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> ...



You honestly thought that Obama was going to govern as a fiscal conservative?


----------



## Maple (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> 
> He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.



Yes, and if you took the time to read the stimulus bill you would see clearly that this stimulus bill had absolutely nothing to do with creating jobs. It's nothing more than a slush fund for state governments, more goverment hiring, little supervison on where it is spent and a total and complete waste of the tax payer dollar.

Ex: 50 million went to break up fish barriers that's a couple of guys, temp workers, breaking up beaver damns.

Ex: 5 million went to repave a BIKE trail, the company who is doing the job hired 3 TEMPORARY workers. That was your shovel ready job.

Ex. More money went to the Arts and Humanities than it did to small business and small business employs 76% of Americans.

Money went to congressional districts that DON'T EXIST.


Need more info???? There is a boat load of it, just google stimulus bill.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Maple said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> ...



So, did you take the time to actually read the whole bill, or just the talking points?

I accept that our system isn't perfect under either party and that we will never have a fully efficient system and that money is going to be lost to pork no matter what.

The American people have a pretty solid history of hating pork, except when it benefits their district.  Then they love it.  Thus, the complaints about pork can basically be reduced to "I am mad the other guy got it and not me".

Therefore, when you look beyond that and see the economy is starting to bounce back, it seems the stimulus bill is doing exactly what it was supposed to do.

I, by the way, did not read the bill.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> The statistics don't support that independent being disenfranchised was the catalyst for the "Tea Party Movement".
> 
> The majority of the members consider themselves republicans.
> 
> ...




That is incorrect.   A recent Gallup survey shows 51% of Tea Party supporters as being Independents and Democrats.

The TARP bailout under Bush (which many conservatives opposed btw) was set up to be loans, the repayment of which would be used for deficit reduction.  It was not intended to permanently expand the size of government.   This aspect enabled some fiscal conservatives to hold their noses due to the financial distress the country faced.  There is also the lame duck aspect to consider regarding Bush - and the excitement of an election.   People were ready to wait to see how Obama would handle things upon his inauguration.

He crossed the line with the stimulus.   Despite its name, it was mostly designed for transfer payments and to prop up government programs.    Closely on its heals, the March 2009 Omnibus spending bill was signed by Obama.  That bill was full of earmarks, which he had campaigned against.  He signed it anyway - and hence the erosion of his approval rating, with special emphasis on the loss of support of independents.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Umm if you recall Bush was the one that cried for that and McConnel backed him.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> 
> He ran as a moderate, and claimed he would get rid of pork.   The stimulus alienated both fiscal conservatives and independents who voted for him as someone who would get rid of politics as usual.  It has nothing to do with his race.


You CON$ just make this crap up out of thin air to rationalize your pure hate.

Obama signed the stimulus bill Feb 17, 2009. The tea party movement was already in progress BEFORE Obama was even sworn in.



> From Wikipedia:
> *On January 19, 2009,* Graham Makohoniuk, a part-time trader and a member of Ticker Forum, posted a casual invitation on the market-ticker.org forums to "Mail a tea bag to congress and to senate".[32] The idea quickly caught on with others on the forum, some of whom reported being attracted to the inexpensive, easy way to reach "everyone that voted for the bailout."[33]
> Forum moderator, Stephanie Jasky helped organize the group and worked to "get it to go viral."[34] Jasky is also the founder and director of FedUpUSA - a fiscally conservative, non-partisan activist group that describes themselves as "a group of investors" who sprung out of the market-ticker.org forums.[35] The group had previously held DC protests in 2008.[36][37] *On January 19, 2009, Jasky had posted a formal invitation "to a commemorative tea party."*[38] She suggested they all send tea bags on the same day (February 1, 2009) in a coordinated effort.[34]
> The founder of market-ticker.org, Karl Denninger (stock trader and former CEO),[39] published his own write-up on the proposed protest, titled "Tea Party February 1st?," which was posted in direct response to President Obama's innauguration occurring on the same day


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> That is incorrect.   A recent Gallup survey shows 51% of Tea Party supporters as being Independents and Democrats.



Link?

I know many moderate and conservative Democrats.  I don't know a single one of them that participates in the "tea parties".

This is where I am getting my information:
Tea Party Demographics: White, Republican, Older Male with Money


> Several polls are now out, assessing the demographics of the Tea Party Movement that largely agree the majority of its members are Republican, largely white, above the mean in age and income and voted for John McCain.



Poll Finds Tea Party Backers Wealthier and More Educated - NYTimes.com
Who are the Tea Party activists? - CNN.com



> The TARP bailout under Bush (which many conservatives opposed btw) was set up to be loans, the repayment of which would be used for deficit reduction.  It was not intended to permanently expand the size of government.   This aspect enabled some fiscal conservatives to hold their noses due to the financial distress the country faced.  There is also the lame duck aspect to consider regarding Bush - and the excitement of an election.   People were ready to wait to see how Obama would handle things upon his inauguration.
> 
> He crossed the line with the stimulus.   Despite its name, it was mostly designed for transfer payments and to prop up government programs.    Closely on its heals, the March 2009 Omnibus spending bill was signed by Obama.  That bill was full of earmarks, which he had campaigned against.  He signed it anyway - and hence the erosion of his approval rating, with special emphasis on the loss of support of independents.



It's all too convenient to me to accept.  Plus, you have the actual words of people that were in on the teabag thing from early on:



> Even without the label, some now-familiar elements of the tea party movement were present that day in Fort Myers: citizen outrage at federal spending, some coaching from a national conservative organization and the validating presence of cable TV cameras.
> 
> "It was actually the first protest of President Obama's administration that we know of. It was the first protest of what became the tea party movement," said Brendan Steinhauser, the director of state and federal campaigns for FreedomWorks.
> 
> FreedomWorks, chaired by lobbyist and former Republican House Majority Leader Dick Armey, has been an influential presence in the tea party movement, offering training and advice and maintaining contact with thousands of activists across the nation.



Woman's year-ago protest launched tea party movement in Florida

Oh, look!  Dick Armey's name popped up again!


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama signed the Stimulus Bill, he lit the match that launched the Tea Party movement.
> ...



That's a bingo!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > That is incorrect.   A recent Gallup survey shows 51% of Tea Party supporters as being Independents and Democrats.
> ...





You can continue to post your misinformation - but it doesn't make it true.

Rick Santelli's rant on CNBC on 2/19/09 rallied people across the country to protest the Stimulus Bill.   The news about the Porkulus Protest in Seattle a few days before inspired people across the country to emulate that effort.

But you lefties can't grok the concept that conservative are not part of a BORG like organization similar to what guides our ideology.


----------



## Oscar Wao (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?


Gee, this is fun, let me re-phrase...

The REAL Modern Tea Party Movement, back in December 2007, was started by the Ron Paul Revolution because a WHITE President was elected.  Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the Bush (pun).  George W. Bush is a WHITE man and minorities do not give a damn that he was born into a white family.  The only important thing to them is that he has White blood.  Be it Anglo or any other European descent it does not matter it's WHITE and that's enough to degrade him as a human being.  Am I right?  Therefore he is being called names such as Anti-Christ and has a ton of conspiracy theories hurled at him, such as the Troofer stuff.  He is shown with clown faces, "WORLD'S #1 TERRORIST," and they could care less about his family image.  After all, they are WHITE too...if you're a minority or a white that hates Bush why should you give a damn about what you say about him and how it may make his family feel, right?

Gee, this two-sides of the same coin paradigm construct is fun!


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You can continue to post your misinformation - but it doesn't make it true.



Unlike you, my information is cited.  

So before you whine about "misinformation", perhaps you should whip out a link to support your claims.  



> Rick Santelli's rant on CNBC on 2/19/09 rallied people across the country to protest the Stimulus Bill.   The news about the Porkulus Protest in Seattle a few days before inspired people across the country to emulate that effort.
> 
> But you lefties can't grok the concept that conservative are not part of a BORG like organization similar to what guides our ideology.



"BORG" is the new insult du joir for those of us who mock teabaggers.  Noted.

So, Rick Santelli is so charismatic that he created the whole movement with a single rant?  Well, someone buy that man a beer!  

But he's not the leader, correct?  The movement has no leader?


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Oscar Wao said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...



So what you do you Paul people think about the GOP taking over your tea party idea and basically co-opting it?


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



So thats a no to you making any noise when Bush was spending like a fool.  did you join a tea party then or just mumble something?

Oh and I as a 20 year vet myself feel as though he killed over 3000 of my brethren because he sent them to war on a lie.  

Have a great day my some what hacky friend.


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


Sure I saw them.  Our economy wasnt in jeopardy?????  YOu really think you can throw that out without being called on it?  

He spent and spent and non of you righty's said anything!  Nothing.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

I am still waiting for that AP poll that shows that over half of the teabaggers are independents and democrats.

Something tells me I'll be waiting a long time.

Don't worry Boedicca, I won't let you forget.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Most independents are just Republicans embarresed that they voted for Bush twice.
Most independents will vote republican.
Most independents identify with Bill O'reilley.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> I am still waiting for that AP poll that shows that over half of the teabaggers are independents and democrats.
> 
> Something tells me I'll be waiting a long time.
> 
> Don't worry Boedicca, I won't let you forget.





Hardly.  Unlike you, I actually know my facts.  I'm not discussing your sexual obsession; I have no idea what % of what group likes to suck on sweaty male balls.  I'll leave that subject to you as you appear to spend an inordinate amount of your time upon it.

I did say that 51% of Tea Party Supporters are Independent or Democrat (and I said Gallup, not AP, poll):






Tea Partiers Are Fairly Mainstream in Their Demographics


This poll was discussed in other threads on this board - so your reading comprehension and retention must suffer while you spend your time on your OCD oral fixation.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Hardly.  Unlike you, I actually know my facts.  I'm not discussing your sexual obsession; I have no idea what % of what group likes to suck on sweaty male balls.  I'll leave that subject to you as you appear to spend an inordinate amount of your time upon it.



So only 48% Republican, but 70% conservative?  Okay.................



> This poll was discussed in other threads on this board - so your reading comprehension and retention must suffer while you spend your time on your OCD oral fixation.



Yeah, this might amaze you, but I don't keep up with every thread here.  That's why I provide links.  My numbers appear to contrast with yours.

Who to believe?

What is the true nature of the teabagger movement?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

You are pwned.

Man up and admit it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You are pwned.
> 
> Man up and admit it.



Admit what, exactly?


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

So only 48% Republican, but 70% conservative? Okay.................

As I said most "independents" are merely embaressed 2X bush supporters.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So only 48% Republican, but 70% conservative? Okay.................
> 
> As I said most "independents" are merely embaressed 2X bush supporters.



That's what I said!

(Minus the astute embarrassed 2x Bush supporters bit).


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > You are pwned.
> ...





That you're wrong.

I said that according to a Gallup poll, 51% of Tea Party Supporters are Independent or Democrat.

I am correct.  You are wrong.

I would have thought you'd be used to that relationship by now, but you are a very slow learner.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You still babby-sitting this thread?

Why?


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> That you're wrong.
> 
> I said that according to a Gallup poll, 51% of Tea Party Supporters are Independent or Democrat.
> 
> I am correct.  You are wrong.



Why would I admit to being wrong for asking you to back up your claims?  I never stated the number was wrong, just that you support it.  

Furthermore, it conflicts with the other two polls I provided.

However, all three polls have one thing in common:  that the overwhelming % of teabaggers consider themselves to be conservative.

Thus, I am doubting that the movement started when "independents" got involved (as you claimed).

Something tells me the average teabagger didn't support Obama in '08 and wouldn't support him in '12 regardless.  



> I would have thought you'd be used to that relationship by now, but you are a very slow learner.



Oh, I've admitted when I am wrong to you before.  It's happened once.  This just isn't one of those times.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 19, 2010)

> Why was the tea party started?



To get Republicans elected.


----------



## elvis (Apr 19, 2010)

to rebel against the British.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> You still babby-sitting this thread?
> 
> Why?



She isn't as cool as you?


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

The average teabagger would likely vote for George Bush in 2012 if he could and did run again.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh_ hell no_!  That you posted that is actually quite funny.  I thought he'd bring about change to D.C, the change he campaigned and babbled on about.  You know that whole transparency, no hiring lobbyists, closing Gitmo (which is a mistake), etc. stuff.  But the more things progress the more I see that he actually is keeping his most basic campaign promise . . . to fundamentally transform America.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> However, all three polls have one thing in common:  that the overwhelming % of teabaggers consider themselves to be conservative.
> 
> Thus, I am doubting that the movement started when "independents" got involved (as you claimed).



Interesting leap of logic.

Tea Party = Conservative

Independents = ?Liberals? Moderates? (anything but conservatives?)

Therefore the Tea Party couldn't have started when Independents got involved.

Why do you not think Independents can be Conservative?


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > You still babby-sitting this thread?
> ...





You have to ask???


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

Sammy knows that I'm much hawter than he will ever be.




And much more Coolth as well.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > However, all three polls have one thing in common:  that the overwhelming % of teabaggers consider themselves to be conservative.
> ...



I didn't.  I scoff at people who try to pass the group off as anything but a conservative movement.

In other words, these are not people who woke up and suddenly decided to become politically active.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sammy knows that I'm actually much hawter than he will ever be.



The truth hurts.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2010)

As for what prompted the whole Tea Party movement?  Obama and his stimuless.



> Tax Day Tea Party
> 
> The Tax Day Tea Party is a national collaborative grassroots effort originally organized by the DontGo Movement (the original/primary sponsor, which is now the American Liberty Alliance), Smart Girl Politics, Top Conservatives on Twitter and many other online groups/coalitions.
> 
> ...



Tax Day Tea Party  Tax Day Tea Party


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



You said:



> the overwhelming % of teabaggers consider themselves to be conservative.
> 
> Thus, I am doubting that the movement started when "independents" got involved



This only makes sense if you think independents are conservative.

But let's examine your latest logical bounce.

Why would it only be possible for conservatives to "wake up and suddenly become politically active?"


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2010)

There you go Sammy, thinking all logical again.

You're just going to confuse the poor widdle booby.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> This only makes sense if you think independents are conservative.



Or if conservatives are lying about being "independent" or aren't registered republican but vote that way every election or several other possibilities.



> But let's examine your latest logical bounce.
> 
> Why would it only be possible for conservatives to "wake up and suddenly become politically active?"



It's not.

However, the numbers provided in three polls now demonstrate that the overwhelming % of teabaggers are conservative.  That means that, contrary to the oft repeated line here, they weren't moderates who supported Obama and then got pissed off over Tarp.

FWIW, I still believe my polls over the Gallup poll, which show that the teabaggers are overwhelmingly republican.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> There you go Sammy, thinking all logical again.
> 
> You're just going to confuse the poor widdle booby.



How would you know?  You've yet to provide any logical input on this thread.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Politics is logical?  What a novel concept.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > This only makes sense if you think independents are conservative.
> ...



Really difficult to follow the little zig-zagged train of thought your trying to construct here, so lemme try to summarize what you just said:

1. Conservatives are lying about being Independents (Why? Because they had the percognition that you would argue otherwise?)

2. Um, Couldn't the definition of Tea Party include those who WERE Moderate Obama supporters but who have BECOME pissed off over TARP.

Well, I'll leave you to dance around your latest absurd notions. Frankly, this begins to smack of simple childish trolling after the third reversal in illogic, and Boe's a better babysitter than me.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Politics is logical?  What a novel concept.




Isn't it past "lights-out" at the home?


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> 1. Conservatives are lying about being Independents (Why? Because they had the percognition that you would argue otherwise?)



I only made that statement to demonstrate that it wasn't really a discreet issue.  As someone else noted, they are conservatives who answered "moderate" on a poll question for whatever reason. 

I don't see it as terribly relevant.  What is relevant is that 70% of the people polled consider themselves "conservative".  That means that they most likely were unhappy with Obama long before TARP.  

It's only important to counter this silly notion that the teabag movement is representative of the American public.  It is not.  I disagree with the Gallop poll on that.  



> 2. Um, Couldn't the definition of Tea Party include those who WERE Moderate Obama supporters but who have BECOME pissed off over TARP.



Sure, but I suspect they are statistically irrelevant.  Especially when 70% of them consider themselves to be conservative.  



> Well, I'll leave you to dance around your latest absurd notions. Frankly, this begins to smack of simple childish trolling after the third reversal in illogic, and Boe's a better babysitter than me.



Then call yourself the "winna", take your ball, and go home.  It's no skin of my nose.  Despite you and your tag team partner's penchant to do victory dances, I haven't seen anything terribly impressive from either of you.

So I suppose the feeling is mutual.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Politics is logical?  What a novel concept.
> ...



If you think politics is logical your lights are already dim.

I own "the home" so I can stay up as late as I want.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > However, all three polls have one thing in common:  that the overwhelming % of teabaggers consider themselves to be conservative.
> ...


Maybe because the leading voice of CON$ervatism says so.

May 12, 2008
RUSH:  I maintain that moderates and independents are Democrats.  Because, by definition,* if someone or some organization is not conservative, it's by definition going to be liberal, not moderate, not independent, it's going to be liberal*


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I think that we should follow the fine example set by our teabagging friends, declare ourselves the winners of the thread, and go get a beer.

To quote Chris Rock:

"We won! We won! We won!................ What the fuck did we win?"


----------



## Zona (Apr 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for that AP poll that shows that over half of the teabaggers are independents and democrats.
> ...



you forgot to mention, two blacks the one asian.  Oh yeah, a ral slice of americana.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?



So you confess to being dumber'n a red brick, huh?  He's a fascist.  I could care less about his skin color.  Get a clue, dweeb.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2010)

The democrats are the racist. They make policy based on race. Campaign based on race. 98% of blacks voted for a black candidate, how much more racist can you get? Most of us learned long ago when someone is accusing you of something, it is the accuser who is likely the most guilty.

Once again for the lying sack of shit democrats & their short term memories. The TEA Party was started because *the government is rewarding bad behavior.* Rick Santelli of CNBC got the party started.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZB4taSEoA"]Santelli Rant of the Year[/ame]
*Obama's Press Secretary Robert Gibbs legitimized Santelli*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQ9xb4CBeI&feature=fvw"]Obama's Press Secretary Robert Gibbs[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...


Looks like today's your day for projecting.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Santelli Rant of the Year



So Rick Santelli, a hedge fund manager, and a bunch of futures traders launched the tea party from the floor of the Chicago Mercantile Exchange/CME group?

We've just gone a little further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> He's a fascist.  I could care less about his skin color.  Get a clue, dweeb.



How in the hell is he a "fascist"?

I mean seriously, I can see (though disagree with) the claims of "socialist", but fascist?


----------



## Granny (Apr 20, 2010)

Granny said:


> Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.



Well.  I guess I've been told.  Maybe.  For this post, I received a bad rep from Dante with the comment of "asshole post."  I'm not so sure it's exactly an "asshole post."  The anti-black/anti-white issue will never be resolved so long as somebody continues the argument.  If the argument is not continually belabored it's likely that it will go away and there will be an opportunity for the races to get along.

I was born and raised in the South and never went to a desegregated school.  I never had problems with blacks because I treated them with respect, _i.e._, it seemed the right thing for a young, healthy, white teenager to offer her seat on the bus to an elderly, black woman who would had to have stood up until she reached her destination.  I think Dr. King may have had it right:  Don't judge a person by the color of their skin, but rather the content of their character.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q]YouTube - "Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey[/ame]


----------



## SuMar (Apr 20, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?





Ignorance truly is bliss...


----------



## manifold (Apr 20, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?





So why was Bush called names such as the anti-christ and shown to look like a monkey?


----------



## manifold (Apr 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...





You're such a transparent hack!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2010)

manifold said:


> casper4020322 said:
> 
> 
> > It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?
> ...



cause he was!


just sayin


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2010)

all joking aside...i find the monkey pics of bush just as sad as the ones of obama..


how can we expect other countries to respect the office .....do you see that...the office of the presidency when we dont?


----------



## SuMar (Apr 20, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with Savelilberty.  I'm sick and tired of hearing about whites being anti-black.  Obama is a piss-poor person to be leading this country ... in SO MANY WAYS.  None of them have anything to do with him being black.
> ...





Yeah, because we all know that liberals are fair..



> *In November 2006, 20,000 to 35,000  questionable voter registration forms were turned in by ACORN officials in Missouri. Most all of these were from St. Louis and Kansas City areas, where ACORN purportedly sought to help empower the disenfranchised minorities living there. But the ACORN workers werent just told to register new voters. The workers admitted on camera that they were coached to tell registrants to vote for Democrat Claire McCaskill.*





Pajamas Media  The Complete Guide to ACORN Voter Fraud


----------



## manifold (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > casper4020322 said:
> ...




So are you one those shitwits like Dante that believes ALL criticism of Obama is rooted in racism?  I mean it must be right, since no white presidents have ever been criticized.


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 20, 2010)

'It was started b/c a Black President was elected.'

_Pure unadulterated bull crap! News alert! Being black does NOT make him perfect.  He is subject to criticizm regarding his policies just as any other president be it 'black, white, brown, or purple with pink polka dots'!  The Tea Party movement would have started no matter who ended up in office due to the discontent of the american people regarding more and more taxes, etc. Stop this crap about O being black and using it as a reason/excuse to not face up to his policies which are just too darn radical for this poster!!!_


----------



## Sherry (Apr 23, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected. Let's get real and tell the truth and quit beating around the bush. Obama is a Black man and White people do not give a damn that he had a White mother or White grandparents. The only important thing to them is that he has Black blood. Be it Muslim, African, Haitian does not matter it's BLACK and that's enough to degrade him as a human being. Am I right? Therefore he is being called names such as the Anti-Christ and shown with clown faces and although he has young daughters the people who give him labels such as these could care less about how it affects his children. Afterall, they are BLACK too...if you are White why should you give a damn what you say about their father and how it makes them feel, right?


----------



## creativedreams (Apr 23, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> It was started b/c a Black President was elected.



It was started before Obama was President you dumbfuck.

At first it was ONLY known on the internet but grew despite the corrupt media blackouts on it and the now corrupt media propaganda to demolish its gaining popularity.

Both the Democratic and Republican Parties are in deep with the media through marketing teams putting out corrupt articles and publications to sway the opinions of the masses and destroying the reputations of any newcomers that aren't "connected guys" in the scheme of things (scheme of Americas corporate government)...


----------



## TomPaine1776 (Apr 24, 2010)

Can I ask you Tea Partiers a question?

Back in 2008 I supported the genuine Republican Ron Paul and then Bob Barr for President, not Obama, not Hilary and not John McCain/Palin. Just like you Tea Partiers claim, I am opposed to huge government, to disregarding the Constitution and to using tax money to bail out huge corporations. From an economic perspective I think the Democratic Party's reckless tax and spend platform can lead to some very serious inflation and government bankruptcy (a la California or Argentina) sooner or later. In fact I am a card carrying Libertarian. Still I have to ask you all something:

Are you all really angry because of big government and the bailouts, or are you really mad because there's a black President?

I ask you because the Bush/Cheney government ratcheted up this country's deficit by trillions of dollars and Bush Jr was the first to initiate the corporate bailouts, not Obama. The Bush Jr administration caused the biggest federal deficit in American history, yet Obama gets more hate mail since anyone since Abe Lincoln. Yet you Tea Partiers did not start getting angry until after there was a black President. We libertarians knew Bush's spending was out of control and now we know Obama's spending IS out of control. We libertarians did not wait to get concerned until after Obama was President.

Just where were you "pro-Constitution" Tea Party people when Bush Jr was President? 

Glenn Beck on Fox calls Obama a racist who hates white people when Obama's mother and grandmother were white. Now how realistic is that?

Some people aligning themselves with the Tea Party have spat on black congressmen (the guy got arrested for doing it) and have worn racist T-shirts recently in the Boston rally like: "We already have the Tar. Now all we need is the feathers and the pitchfork."

What if there are conservative black citizens angry over the bailouts? Just what do you really stand for?

Just wondering, that's all. Anyway I do support what you Tea Partiers all claim to believe in, if not in the "Black tar is in the White House" idea.

In all fairness, there also were hypocritical white racist liberals, liberal white men and women who still supported Hilary in 2008 after Obama won the primary.

If you Tea Partiers really want a good political analysis of the danger the Democrats's and Obama's unchecked spending can cause, read Lew Rockwell, George Will, Charles Krauthammer, Pat Buchanan, Walter Williams and Thomas Sowell, not a shrill and shrieking extremist like G. Beck. He's just violent right wing hate and heat with no light.

From what I learned two years ago her Excellency S. Palin was a fairly good governor in Alaska, until she unexpectedly got cold feet and resigned. Whatever she really stands for she's riding the Tea Party waves, just like a typical politician. But should you trust any politician, especially the opportunist ones?

You can find Walter Williams's opinion on Obamacare in the comparisons with Sweden's health care he makes at Capitalismmagazine.com.

Obamacare might lead to some serious inflation, far worse than anything Medicare did. I know you are angry people but I still hope no one hanging out with the Tea Partiers at rallies spits on Williams; he's opposed to Obamacare just like I am, and he's an economist who knows what he's talking about.

RB (Long live freethinker Thomas Paine!)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 24, 2010)

TomPaine1776 said:


> Can I ask you Tea Partiers a question?
> 
> Back in 2008 I supported the genuine Republican Ron Paul and then Bob Barr for President, not Obama, not Hilary and not John McCain/Palin. Just like you Tea Partiers claim, I am opposed to huge government, to disregarding the Constitution and to using tax money to bail out huge corporations. From an economic perspective I think the Democratic Party's reckless tax and spend platform can lead to some very serious inflation and government bankruptcy (a la California or Argentina) sooner or later. In fact I am a card carrying Libertarian. Still I have to ask you all something:
> 
> ...



Black has nothing to do with it.  And you are a troll. I won't even bother with all the falsehoods in your post.


----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 24, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it always have to be about race?
> ...



Believe it or not I was going to vote for John Edwards!!


----------

